

On the origin of specie: rethinking theories of where money comes from - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21560554

======
hardwear
The origin of money is inherently unknowable. It happens before the start of
the historical record, and archaeological evidence will not have much to say,
and anthropological studies are unlikely to find a money-naive culture at the
point of discovering the concept. The theories cannot be expected to ever be
tested.

